

How to watch Steve Jobs' WWDC keynote and what to look for - fromedome
http://www.alleyinsider.com/2008/6/how_to_watch_steve_jobs_wwdc_keynote

======
siculars
engadget: [http://www.engadget.com/2008/06/09/steve-jobs-keynote-
live-f...](http://www.engadget.com/2008/06/09/steve-jobs-keynote-live-from-
wwdc-2008/)

macworld:
[http://www.macworld.com/article/133798/2008/06/wwdckeynote.h...](http://www.macworld.com/article/133798/2008/06/wwdckeynote.html)

iphone alley live audio stream:
[http://www.iphonealley.com/news/wwdc-2008-keynote-live-
audio...](http://www.iphonealley.com/news/wwdc-2008-keynote-live-audio-stream)

tuaw irc: <http://www.tuaw.com/2008/06/09/join-tuaw-on-irc/>

tuaw live coverage: <http://www.tuaw.com/wwdc08>

live video stream from 'viru': <http://live.yahoo.com/viru>

------
mcormier
Ars will be posting on this page:
[http://arstechnica.com/news.ars/post/20080609-ars-at-
wwdc-08...](http://arstechnica.com/news.ars/post/20080609-ars-at-wwdc-08-live-
keynote-coverage.html)

and ars has the following irc channel [irc.arstechnica.com channel #wwdc ]

Download the keynote through iTunes once they publish it.

[http://www.ilounge.com/index.php/news/comments/apple-
launche...](http://www.ilounge.com/index.php/news/comments/apple-launches-
official-keynote-podcast-ahead-of-wwdc-address/)

------
Alex3917
irc.macrumorslive.com #macrumors #macrumorschat

[http://www.ustream.tv/channel/wwdc-2008-live-keynote-
audio-s...](http://www.ustream.tv/channel/wwdc-2008-live-keynote-audio-stream)

